# good or not good



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I just singed up with building pros for 6 months free trial.Its free so why not try huh?I was wondering if any of you guys,have had any expierence with those guys? bad?good? worthless?It seems to be highly ranked site on google's first pages,at least in my area.

buildingpros.com


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

small discussion about it here.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/has-anyone-used-buildingpros-com-72030/

Try it out and let us know your results.

Good Luck


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks,I will wait and see


----------

